# S13 front end conversion install...



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I finally got the S13 front end conversion for my '91 coupe. 

Does anyone know where I can find information on how to wire the lights?

TIA,
Jody


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

its not really that hard but it can be pain I ll try to find something about it


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

ttt

Bueller


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

1fastser said:


> *I finally got the S13 front end conversion for my '91 coupe.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find information on how to wire the lights?
> 
> ...



just wonderin, how much did you pay for it??? i'm looking for the front end conversion for my 92.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

do you have a a repair car maual you can probably find the electrical diagram in the back so you can hook up the where they belong on the silvia end or look for something on google ro something for that eletrical diagram for a silvia


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I have the USDM 1991 S13 Nissan Service Manual. It has the wiring diagram/colorcodes for the US spec 240. I haven't found anything for the JDM Silvia.

I'm sure I could figure it out, I just don't want to go in blind.

Any help would still be appreciated.

laterz...Jody


----------



## CAMPPAIN (Oct 8, 2002)

check fresh alloy im pretty sure they have that there i remeber seeing either a post or someones page about that. just cant remember where. but withf/a they have a plethora of info check the best of 240 and do a search


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

from what i hear/have seen, its a pretty straight forward deal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

It is straightforward. We got a 240SX brought over here and put the silvia front on. The lighting wiring is the same. I take it that your silvia lighting came without the bulb fixtures and male/female plugs? Are your lights S13 (round halogen projectors) or PS13 (2 rectangular lights each side)? Regardless, the low beams are on the outer side of each, and the high beams are on the innser set of each.

If you need more help, let me know at [email protected]

Kenji
Ayase-shi, Japan


----------



## w1thstyle (May 27, 2002)

just wondering how much you paid for the conversion kit and where?

as in the light http://www.perfectpower.com/products/wiring-diagram-index2.asp this might help?


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks for the replies regarding the subject line. A friend sent me this good link...as previously mentioned it's pretty straight forward.

http://sr20.hybrids.jp/installations/silvia_front/index.html

Paid $1100 in Dallas, TX.


----------



## w1thstyle (May 27, 2002)

hey do they have a web site or a contact #? can we have it ? thanz!


----------

